# Dämpfer für Norco Six 2006 Rahmen



## excalibur7706 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

habe mir einen gebrauchten Norco Six 2006 Rahmen mit Fox DHX 3.0 Stahlfederdämpfer erstanden. Bin nun auf der Suche nach einem leichteren Luftdämpfer. Laut Spezifikation auf der Homepage hat der DHX die Maß 200mm/50,8mm.

Welche Dämpfer könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 
Funktioniert auch ein 200/57mm Dämpfer? Garantie?

Bin jetzt 3 Wochen in Kanada in urlaub und will mir evtl. dort einen Dämpfer kaufen sofern er günstiger ist. Hat jemand Tips?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Ben

Woher hast Du die Info, dass der Dämpfer des Norco Six 2006 2 Inch und 
nicht 2.25" Hub hat?

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## excalibur7706 (22. Juni 2009)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi Ben
> 
> Woher hast Du die Info, dass der Dämpfer des Norco Six 2006 2 Inch und
> nicht 2.25" Hub hat?
> ...



In dem Beitrag zu den Ersatzteilen findet man folgenden Link
http://www.indiansummer.ch/downloads_1944805.php

Dort sind auch die Handbücher zu finden.
In dem Manual 05-06 ist 2.0 Hub angegeben.

Habe aber gerade in der Brochüre 2006 auf Seite gesehen, daß er doch 2.25 Hub hat. Was stimmt nun?

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Ben

Du kannst in dem Fall auf die Spezifikationsliste im Katalog gehen:
2.25", also 57mm Hub, sollte also stimmen. Die Fluids hatten bei
gleicher Dämpferlänge 2" Hub - und somit auch weniger Federweg.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

